# Waiting, waiting, waiting .......



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi All

Apologies in advance if this is a completely self indulgent whingy post but......

How awful is this waiting thing!!!!!!

This weekend has been hell on earth, and I am only waiting to be match, AND have only been waiting since Thursday - how on earth am I ever going to cope with the rest of the treatment, and the dreaded 2ww, if I can't cope with waiting over a weekend, when nothing will happen anyway as the clinic is closed!!!!!!!!!

I am feeling like the most rubbish Muppet around, my house is going to rack and ruin and I think DH is about to give up on me.

I feel           all at the same time, and I know I should just get on with things and the pone will ring when it rings, and me sitting feeling fed up and watching city hospital as it is vaguely medical and so will some how make the phone ring is a stupid way to behave ..........

Please end me some positive vibes, and any tips you have on coping with waiting, as I know this is just the first of many long waits and judging by my "coping level" I had better do something to improve it before I drive myself and everyone else mad.

Right - I will get up and go empty the washing machine - you know what they say, a small step for Bird, a giant leap in getting on with things  

Thank you for letting me get things of my chest, I feel better already

Sarah


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww sarah hunny,

I know all too well about waiting for the phone to ring. Does your head in.

But it will come sweetheart...very soon just hang in there. The best thing you can do is keep yourself occupied.

But THAT call will come.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

The whole waiting around thing is worse than the actual treatment.

Dont worry hun it will all be here soon enough. Promise. 
xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

HI Sarah

I know how you feel!!  Being in the same boat an' all!  It drives you bonkers doesnt it

When I was last waiting to be matched at Cromwell Darlington I was expecting a phone call, but one day a letter dropped onto the mat with a match offer for me!  It took 5 weeks from initial consultation appt.  Hoping that it's soon for both of us!!!!!

Love
Tracy


----------

